# Lustiges Treffen in London: Hüten Sie sich vor Geldwäsche!



## Aka-Aka (15 Februar 2006)

http://www.icstis.org.uk/pdfs_news/COLPNetwork06.pdf



> The City of London Police Economic Crime Department (COLP ECD) met with various Network Operators at the ICSTIS Offices on 1 February 2006. The team of over 100 detectives and support staff at the COLP ECD is accustomed to working closely with a variety of regulatory bodies and in 2005 it was asked to scope the Premium Rate Industry as a whole and focus on criminal elements. The COLP ECD agreed to meet at ICSTIS on the request of Network Operators and because of the current media pressure on the Premium Rate Industry. Their objective was to educate and advise Network Operators about criminal activity so attendees
> were not only aware of problems but able to recognise and reduce them.
> Offences The COLP ECD advised Networks of the importance of due diligence and the dangers of doing business with people that they suspected were involved in criminality. It was stressed that Network Operators may be committing offences if they continue to do business with people after such suspicion arises.





> If a Network becomes aware of criminal activity but chooses to turns a blind eye, the Network may fall into the criminal arena by committing an offence under the Proceeds of Crime Act.
> • If a Network takes money (and keeps it or passes it on) that has been made as a result of criminality (that they knew or suspected was criminal), the Network may also be committing an offence.


Was soll das denn????? Wenn jemand Geld gewaschen hat, hat er Geld gewaschen. Basta. Warum kommt dann die Polizei und erklärt, was Geldwäsche ist?

Kommentar meines britischen "Mitstreiters":


> So that was the problem. For the last five years, the Government, Icstis and the Premium Rate Industry didn't realise it was illegal to knowingly/unknowingly handle proceeds of crime. G* pull the other one.


 ("Ach, das war also das Problem! In den letzten 5 Jahren haben die Regierung, die [Regulierungsbehörde] ICSTIS und die Mehrwertindustrie einfach nicht bemerkt, dass es illegal ist, wissentlich oder unwissentlich Einnahmen aus Straftaten in die Hand zu nehmen. G* [K*, Chef der ICSTIS], erzähl keine Märchen!")


----------



## Der Jurist (16 Februar 2006)

Das macht Sinn, wenn die Briten eine vergleichbare Regelung haben wie Abs. 9 in http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/261.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Februar 2006)

Ich spekuliere, wie auch die britischen Freunde, dass dies etwas mit dem New Yorker Geldwäscheexperten J*R* zu tun haben könnte, der von einem Dialer betroffen war und darauf ziemlich ungewöhnlich reagierte, das hatte was von "einem gewissen Jurist hier" 

In der Times stand damals ein mehrseitiger Artikel unter dem Titel "This man wants to hit BT with a baseball bat". Klasse Lektüre, das 
siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=122217#122217


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Februar 2006)

"The Register" hat die Story aufgegriffen...
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/02/17/icstis_prs/


> Network operators have been warned they might be committing offences if they continue to do business with premium rate service (PRS) operators suspected of ripping off punters.


----------

